# Bot fly-infested squirrels



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

We have a lot of squirrels around our house. A week or so ago we started seeing two different squirrels with these hideous lumps. A Google search turned up the answer.

http://botfly.ifas.ufl.edu/abotfly/overview.htm

The page says they are common sight this time of year but I'll never seen it before. Anyone else run across squirrels with these parasites?


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Umm .. no, I would probably throw freakin rocks at the scary thing .. lol, I hope I never see one .. yuck!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

EEEWWWWW!  
That's quite gross.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I did not realize bot flys were here in the US. I'll never go camping again.  it's got me questioning that zit on my forehead.


----------

